# Ask DBSTalk: Audio pops?



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

I've had my 921 for two days. I've notice some audio pops on composite audio out put. It happens on all tuners. I have not tried toshlink. Anybody else have a problem?


----------



## Tom Strade (Jul 4, 2002)

John Quaglino said:


> I've had my 921 for two days. I've notice some audio pops on composite audio out put. It happens on all tuners. I have not tried toshlink. Anybody else have a problem?


I'm using toslink out and have the same problem. I get 2-3 drop outs every 30 minutes. I think I'm seeing it more on playback of recorded material though.


----------

